# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Começar de novo com 1000L

## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

Depois de 2 anos de desparates ,erros graves e muitos puxoes de orelhas resolvi mudar de aquario para um maior é claro.

Nesta nova montagem não vou olhar aos custos dos equipamentos mas sim aos gastos fora do contador biorario .

-Gostava de ouvir criticas e algumas boas ideias de todos vos. :SbOk:  


*Data de Montagem*: 05/08/2007


*Aquario*
 195cm * 70cm * 65cm = 887L brutos

*Sump*: 2* 60cm * 49,5cm * 46cm


*Refugio:*  180cm * 11,5cm * 16,5cm
10kg de areia de coral morta
 Magro algas

Refugio nº 2
25kg de areia de coral morta
20 pés de mangal


*Substrato:*
300kg aragonita viva ( Caribe Sea )
Rocha Viva: 20 kg
Rocha morta: 30 kg

*Escumador:* 
1-Bubble King 300 (para 3000L )

*Iluminacão:*
1-Calha feita por Rui Alves  com 3 x HQI 250w-10000k + 4 x T5 80w = 2 x Brancas e 2 x ACT com o total de 1070W ligadas 6 a 8 horas
1-Moonlighit 120cm DIY

*Movimentacão:*
2 Turbelle Stream 6000 + 2 Turbelle Stream 6100 (com um multicontrolador 7095 )

*Retorno da Sump para o aquario*:
1-Red Dragon 6000 (6500L/h)

*Aquecimento:*
2-Termostatos de 250w 

*Arrefecimento*:
1-Refrigerador construido pelo Fernando Ribeiro ( para 1500L )
1-AC ( na sala )

*Equipamentos*: 
1-Osmose de 5 estagios
1-Controlador de potencial Redox da Tunze 7075/2
1-Ozonizadore Sander 100
1-Osmoregulador Water Level Alarm da Tunze (protecção over flow e contra run dry de bombas)
1-Reactor de plâncton DIY: com uma garrafa de 2g de Co2 
1-Reactor de kalkwasser Deltec KM500S ( para 5000L )alimentado por uma bomba peristaltica SP3000 3L/h 
1-Reactor de Cálcio: Deltec PF 601 ( para 2000L ) ,alimentado por uma bomba de fole IWAKI KBR3X de 180ml/m .(trabalha 24 h) com midia Rowalith C+ com garrafa de 10Kg de Co2 e valvula selonoide com Controller PH Control Set da Aquamedic 


Aquario de apoio  (fora de serviço)120cm * 100cm * 45cm = 650L

Substrato:
70kg de rocha viva
50kg de aragonita viva ( Caribe Sea )

Escumador: 
1-Schuran Jetskim 200 ( para 2000L )

Iluminacão:
1-Calha DIY de 120cm com 150w HQI + 4 x T5 39w com Moonlighit ligadas 6 a 8 horas

Movimentacão: 
2-Tunze Turbelle nanostream 6045 2*4500L/h

Aquecimento:
2-Termostatos de 250w 

Arrefecimento:
1-Controlador de temperatura DIY "que desliga e liga 3 ventiladores"

Equipamentos: 
1-Osmoregulador da Deltec 
1-Reactor de Kalkwasser DIY (by José Alves): alimentado por uma bomba peristaltica SP3000 3L/h 
1-Weipro PH controller PH-2010
1-Reactor de Cálcio DIY :alimentado por uma bomba de fole IWAKI KBR3X de 180ml/m .(trabalha 24 h) ,com garrafa de 2Kg de Co2 e valvula selonoide com midia da  ARM ,Deltec ,Tunze ,Knop e 10% de Magnesium da Grotech.


Aquario de propagação (suspenso até ser necessario)  150*90*30 =400L

sump: 75*65*31

Iluminacão:
1-Calha DIY de 150cm com  10 x T5 39w com Moonlighit ligadas 6 a 8 horas

Movimentacão:
2-Tunze Turbelle nanostream 6045 2*4500L/h

Retorno da Sump para o aquario
1-Red Dragon 4500 (4500L/h)


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

É só garganta. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Como é padrinho,está pronto a montar ou quê?? :SbSourire: 

ps-A analise critica da montagem só a vou fazer depois de analisar melhor essa escolha de equipamento,mas desde já digo,Big Bubble bolha 300??Red não sei quê?que raio de sucata é essa?...

 :yb624:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi rogerio
só uma questao um um srº dos dye a a comprar reactor de calcio,esqumador
entao o que e feito dessas obras de arte

----------


## Ricardo Vintém

Olá Rogério!

Parece um setup perfeito, em termos de equipamento tem tudo para dar certo. 

Já tens experiência com os Bubble King? Aquilo faz muita bolha, e é muito eficiente...mas dá trabalho a afinar. Não desesperes  :Smile: 

Em relação À circulação, já pensaste numa tunze 6200 ao invés de duas 6100? Tenho uma e estou muito satisfeito...tem um fluxo muito disperso, e parece-me óptimo para o teu aquário.

Boa sorte!

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

boas Rogerio  :Olá:  

bom setup sim senhor :Palmas:   :Palmas:   os meus parabens  pelo que sei desse aquario já vem ensinado :Coradoeolhos:   e tambem quero ver se  :yb668:   me toca carregar com ele conheço bem o bicho :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   Rogerio bem podes levar carne para o ires buscar :yb665:   :yb665:   eu posso dar uma ajuda na recolha da agua é só colocar o fumaças a trabalhar  :yb624:   :yb624:   vai colocando ai umas fotos depois quando o tiveres montado mais uma vez parabens e boa sorte com o novo projecto  :SbOk:  


abraços  :SbOk:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> boas Rogerio  
> 
> bom setup sim senhor   os meus parabens  pelo que sei desse aquario já vem ensinado  e tambem quero ver se   me toca carregar com ele conheço bem o bicho


A ti não sei se te tocará Paulo,mas a mim é de certezinha...é o costume. :yb624:

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

> A ti não sei se te tocará Paulo,mas a mim é de certezinha...é o costume.


 boas luis  :Olá:  

se te vai calhar a ti só te digo perpara-te para o pior  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  e digo-te uma coisa eu já tenho peninha de quem lhe vai pegar  :yb624:   :yb624:  tadinhos de vcs  :yb620:   :yb620:  

abraços  :SbOk:

----------


## José Alves

> boas Rogerio  
> 
> bom setup sim senhor   os meus parabens  pelo que sei desse aquario já vem ensinado ...


Ainda não percebi, :yb665:  o porquê, quem pega ou não pega  :SbRequin2:  
Mas afinal, o aquário é já ensinado ou não. :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:   Não pode ir pelas pernas dele. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Ainda não percebi, o porquê, quem pega ou não pega  
> Mas afinal, o aquário é já ensinado ou não.    Não pode ir pelas pernas dele.


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## José Alves

Boas, Rogerio  :Olá:  




> Oi pessoal.
> 
> Depois de 2 anos de desparates ,erros graves e muitos puxoes de orelhas resolvi mudar de aquario para um maior é claro.
> 
> Nesta nova montagem não vou olhar aos custos dos equipamentos mas sim aos gastos fora do contador biorario .
> 
> -Gostava de ouvir criticas e algumas boas ideias de todos vos....


Primeiro, quero dar-te os parabéns  :Palmas:   :Palmas:  por esta nova aventura, que seja o mais possível do teu agrado, com a finalidade que te propões a fazer. :SbOk:  
Suponho, que os erros continuaram, :yb665:  independente da grandeza do projecto ou a boa qualidade dos aparelhos que decidirmos adicionar (por mim falo), se não tivermos muita, mas mesmo muita paciência e nos contermos nas aquisições precipitadas.
Noto, também, cansaste dos DIY, chegou a altura de tirar o outro gosto. Poder de compra, ter o melhor (se é isso, que irá ajudar a ter um bom aquário), não digo que não.
Quanto à bi-horária, vais ter que fazer muitas contas, visto que o gasto de maior energia, funciona quase sempre 24/7. Para que isso não aconteça, terias que te dedicar a mais uns DIY e aproveitar a força da água para esse fim.
Bem, espero realmente que seja um grande aquário e quem sabe (ainda falta tanto tempo) possa ser um dos aquários revelação de 2007 :SbOk5:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Bem,então pra que não digas que o pessoal está só no gozo,vou seguir o exemplo do amigo José Alves e vou tanbem opinar em consciencia.




> *Data de Montagem*: ???
> 
> 
> *Aquario*: 195cm * 70cm * 65cm = 887L brutos-sei qual é o aquario e se vier a ser tão espectacular com o novo dono,como com o antigo...meu amigo,vai ser um caso serio.
> 
> *Sump*: 2* ?-convem fazeres uma sump á altura do aqua.
> 
> *Refugio:* ?-aqui é que sou da opinião que devias fazer uma coisa a serio pra poderes evitar a DSB no aqua principal,mas ai como sabes é uma "mania" pessoal.
> 
> ...


Posto isto,résta-me dizer que não vai ser por falta de bom equipamento que esse aquario não será um sucesso. :SbSourire:  
Que tudo corra conforme os teus desejos,até pq tu és uma daquelas pessoas que sem duvida merece. :tutasla:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

Oi *Cesar Pinto* nunca me considerei um Sr.DIYs mas um membro do Reefforum "ajudar e ser ajudado" é o lema deste forum.

E em comprar equipamento de marca ,por acaso já comprei quase tudo que esta aqui nesta lista e comprei porque nesta montagem quero ter o melhor para os meus animais.
-Fiquei farto de estar sempre a mudar de equipamentos no antigo afinal vou gastar o mesmo.

Oi *Ricardo Vintém* este aquario foi eleito aquario do ano 2006 e o seu antigo dono só usava 2*6100 e eu por achar pouco vou colocar mais 2*6000 por isso penso que chega.
O Bubble King já vem afinado da sua antiga morada ,penso que não o devo mexer.

*Paulo J. Simões* Em relação ao peso do bicho só tive em conta disso quando vi o aquario do João Ribeiro ,vi que as construçoes do Fernando Ribeiro são mesmo anti tanque. :SbSourire2:  
Mas se quiseres ajudar outra vez é so falares com o Zé ,porque a mudança esta planeada para o proximo fim de semana. :SbOk:  

Oi *José Alves* vai ser uma grande aventura mesmo ,mas vou ficar bem nas maos do pessoal amigo do Reefforum que vao me ajudar em tudo que eu precisar.
Em relação a ter comprado equipamento de marca e caro vai de encontro a nossa converça que tivemos ,mais vale pagar um pouco mais e saber que vamos ter equipamento para muitos anos.
Mas nisto tudo o que eu gosto mesmo mais é o meu novo reactor de Kalk oferta do Zé feito por um grande mestre dos DIYs "Sr.José Alves" o que é feito por os outros sabe melhor. :SbOk:  

Oi *Luis Carrilho* desculpa teres ficado para ultimo mas como tu és um grande maluco como eu não vais levar a mal.
Como sabes o equipamento que vou ter so o comprei porque tenho lido relatos de serem os melhores so no futuro é que te posso dizer se são tão bom assim como falam.
E olha uma coisa tens um trabalho de mudanças este fim de semana ,desta vez teras de mesmo de vir ou vais almoçar a outro lado.

Destas pessoas que responderam aqui no meu post um grande obrigado a todos ,mas há um que aqui não esta mas vou agradecer publicamente é o meu amigo Nuno Branco "o careca nº1" que foi uma grande ajuda em arranjar transporte e carrega-lo junto com o Luis o meu antigo aquario para o seu novo dono Rogério.

-Fotos do novo aquario montado não tenho porque em breve vou deixar esta minha casa e vou ficar sem casa propria por algum tempo ,quando tiver na casa nova ai coloco umas fotos ok.
Mas tenho aqui umas que tirei do www.aquariofilia.net que não sei quem as tirou.

-E obrigado Zé Prepetua por teres tanta paciencia comigo ,porque sou mesmo um grande chato. :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Nesta nova montagem não vou olhar aos custos dos equipamentos mas sim aos gastos fora do contador biorario .


 :SbOk:  Aleluia!!! Já não sou o único a pensar nos equipamentos também pelo que gastam...  :yb677:  

Nesta dinâmica, só não concordo muito com a 



> 1-Red Dragon 6000 (6500L/h)


Normalmente as RED Dragon não têm o melhor racio gasto/Litro... :Admirado:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Aleluia!!! Já não sou o único a pensar nos equipamentos também pelo que gastam...  
> 
> Nesta dinâmica, só não concordo muito com a 
> 
> Normalmente as RED Dragon não têm o melhor racio gasto/Litro...


Não???? :EEK!:  
Pra mim é novidade,então quais têm?

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> -Fiquei farto de estar sempre a mudar de equipamentos no antigo afinal vou gastar o mesmo.-Não podia estar mais de acordo jovem. 
> 
> Oi *Ricardo Vintém* este aquario foi eleito aquario do ano 2006 e o seu antigo dono só usava 2*6100 e eu por achar pouco vou colocar mais 2*6000 por isso penso que chega.E sóbra. 
> O Bubble King já vem afinado da sua antiga morada ,penso que não o devo mexer.-Isso é o que tu pensas,queres ver que vais ter a agua logo de inicio exactamente igual á do Zé..ainda ali vais ter muito que afinar. 
> 
> *Paulo J. Simões* Em relação ao peso do bicho só tive em conta disso quando vi o aquario do João Ribeiro ,vi que as construçoes do Fernando Ribeiro são mesmo anti tanque. 
> Mas se quiseres ajudar outra vez é so falares com o Zé ,porque a mudança esta planeada para o proximo fim de semana. -grandes novidades meu amigo,não pensei que fosse tão cedo.
> 
> 
> ...


 :SbSourire:

----------


## Nuno Branco

Boas Rogério
Parece que vamos ter que carregar com mais um aqua   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  e bem pesado.
Para encher era melhor contratares o camião dos bombeiros para ir a casa  :yb624:   :yb624:   .
abraço :SbOk3:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas rogerio
O dia esta xegar e quero ver é tira-lo la de casa, nao comas uns bifes a cavalo nao :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Não???? 
> Pra mim é novidade,então quais têm?


Pois, para mim também  :Smile: 
O meu ficheiro estava errado nas red dragon e nas ATK. Fiz uma busca rápida, actualizei o ficheiro e efectivamente as Red Dragon são das que gastam menos. Esta 6000 tem um racio de 0,01 W/L, que é muito bom!

Falha minha!  :yb663:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pesoal.

Hoje foi o dia "D" da mudança do aquario do Zé de Massama para Fernão Ferro ,correu tudo bem o pior não foi o aquario mas sim a estrutura em ferro deu um trabalhao.
Queria agradeçer ao Luis Carrilho e ao Nuno Cruz e também ao colega e irmao do Zé pela ajuda prestada na mudança. :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Oi pesoal.
> 
> Hoje foi o dia "D" da mudança do aquario do Zé de Massama para Fernão Ferro ,correu tudo bem o pior não foi o aquario mas sim a estrutura em ferro deu um trabalhao.
> Queria agradeçer ao Luis Carrilho e ao Nuno Cruz e também ao colega e irmao do Zé pela ajuda prestada na mudança. 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Agradecer o quê :EEK!:  ...tás a brincar?...eu disse-te que levava 20 á hora,passa mas é pra cá o caroço. :SbRequin2:

----------


## José Alves

> Oi pesoal.
> 
> Hoje foi o dia "D" da mudança do aquario do Zé de Massama para Fernão Ferro ,correu tudo bem o pior não foi o aquario mas sim a estrutura em ferro deu um trabalhao.
> Queria agradeçer ao Luis Carrilho e ao Nuno Cruz e também ao colega e irmao do Zé pela ajuda prestada na mudança. 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  Rogério, esqueceste de todos aqueles que psicologicamente e mentalmente estavam a dar uma forçinha para que tudo corresse bem e fosse levezinho :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Rogério, esqueceste de todos aqueles que psicologicamente e mentalmente estavam a dar uma forçinha para que tudo corresse bem e fosse levezinho


Pois...pois,eu ainda disse,"o mestre Alves e o Marcos é que tinham razão". :yb624:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas pessoal,
Esta tarde de visita á "oficina" do padrinho Rogerio,fui surpreendido,já todos sabiamos que o homem éra mestre nos DIYs,mas dár de caras com uma réplica tão perfeita de um Bubble King 300...
Digam lá se não está tál e qual!?... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  



Até a bomba é parecida. :yb624:  



Ainda assim,parece-me que o melhor DIY que ele já fez,foi á coisa de 1 ano e picos e está na foto abaixo. :SbSourire:  



Entretanto enquanto não se monta o aqua novo,está aquela "tralha" toda enfiada num penico(gentilmente emprestado por um colega nosso :SbOk3:  ) de 300lt. :SbSourire2:  



Granda Rogerio,vamos mas é dár cordas sapatos e tratar da nova montagem,pra já com esses novos "DIYs" a coisa promete. :yb624:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

E então já esta a bumbar? e Fotos?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Companheiro Rogério  :Olá: 

Não posso ajudar a distância, mas gostava também de ajudar um membro, em especial um colaborador do nosso fórum tão dinâmico e prestável como tu.

Tenho todo o gosto em partilhar contigo umas mudas (frags) do meu aquario.

Assim que possível, informa-me  :Pracima:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Companheiro Rogério 
> 
> Não posso ajudar a distância, mas gostava também de ajudar um membro, em especial um colaborador do nosso fórum tão dinâmico e prestável como tu



Oi companheiro Juca.

-Mas se te lembrares bem a 2 anos atras fui eu que pedi ajuda aos membros deste Forum ,que foram de uma grande ajuda na minha aprendizagem no mundo dos salgados.
Por isso tento ajudar todos quando o tempo me permite já que tenho andado com falta dele devido a ter agora 2 filhotes.

-" *Ajudar e ser ajudado* " sempre será o meu lema no Reefforum. :SbOk:  


-Juca bem vou precisar de uns frags já os que guardei para mim morreram na mudança e só me restaram 4 ou 5. :Icon Cry:  

Mas com o arranque do aquario de apoio no principio do Verão já posso indo colectando alguns frags. :SbSourire2:  
Mas como já á algum tempo tenho sido convidado para ir ao Porto ver os aquarios dos amigos Pedro Pacheco ,Carlos Mota ,Nelson Pena e ir visitar também algumas lojas estava a pensar dar uma volta pelo norte no fim do Verão e passar por tua casa no regresso se for possivel da tua parte é claro.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire24:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Mas com o arranque do aquario de apoio no principio do Verão já posso indo colectando alguns frags. 
> Mas como já á algum tempo tenho sido convidado para ir ao Porto ver os aquarios dos amigos Pedro Pacheco ,Carlos Mota ,Nelson Pena e ir visitar também algumas lojas estava a pensar dar uma volta pelo norte no fim do Verão e passar por tua casa no regresso se for possivel da tua parte é claro.
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


INTERESSEIRO!!! :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  


PS-Se quiseres rachar o gásoil,vou contigo :SbSourire:  ,isto se fôr pra regressar em "rapidissima" e chegar tudo vivo. :yb624:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

olha, olha e ainda chamas intereceiro ao rogerio :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
cuidado rogerio parece-me que ele está a fazer-se as tuas mudas :SbOk:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> olha, olha e ainda chamas intereceiro ao rogerio     
> cuidado rogerio parece-me que ele está a fazer-se as tuas mudas


Pra pôr onde??? :Icon Cry:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

ops é verdade nao me lembrei desse pequeno problema ( que espero que se resolva rapido )
ok rogerio podes leva-lo avontade :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> ops é verdade nao me lembrei desse pequeno problema ( que espero que se resolva rapido )
> ok rogerio podes leva-lo avontade


Ele sabe disso Cesar,desde que nos conhecemos que criámos uma amizade porreira e já lhe mostrei por actos(palavras léva-as o vento :Admirado:  )que póde contar comigo quando precisar. :SbOk3:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

nao ponho isso em duvida :SbOk:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Luis e Cesar.

-Tenham calma  :SbSourire2:   ainda falta tanto tempo e depois a minha esposa vai comigo ao Porto que é uma terra que ainda não vimos ,"hotel ,quarto ,cama" já estao a ver o resto do filme. :SbSourire2:  

-Mas se a minha esposa não poder ir por motivos profissionais terei todo o gosto de te convidar é claro Luis "mas nada de correrias".


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire24:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

ui 
cuidado luis essa história de (hotel,quarto,cama ) e depois diz que se a mulher nao poder ir te convida :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
nao é para levares a mal rogerio :SbOk:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> ui 
> cuidado luis essa história de (hotel,quarto,cama ) e depois diz que se a mulher nao poder ir te convida     
> nao é para levares a mal rogerio


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Cesar...seu,seu...venenoso. :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Rui Loureiro

ola rogerio
es tu que vais construir o teu aquario?
qual é a agua que vais utlizar do cabo raso ou vais começar a usar sal sintetico.a agua natural não e prejudical para o aquario, as aptasias que tens o aquario não tem haver com esta agua pois eu conheço outro membro do forum e este tem muitas aptasias e vai buscar agua a praia da foz..
rui loureiro

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Rui

A agua natural não tem nada a ver com as aptasias, isto aplica-se em qualquer lugar da nossa costa.
As aptasias veem na rocha viva e senao fizermos nada, reproduzem-se a grande velocidade. Com certeza foi o que aconteceu ao teu amigo.


A agua natural, se for colhida em zonas não poluidas, é muito melhor que qualquer sal sintético.

----------


## Rui Loureiro

qual o melhor lugar cabo raso ou praia da foz?
obrigado.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Basicamente depende muito da tua localização... De qualquer forma acho a praia da foz um sitio muito mais "limpo" e com chances de contaminação muito inferiores.

----------


## Abel Brás

Parabens !!!
O aquario das fotos é espetacular!!!
Eu sou novato nisto!
Um aquario assim fica por quanto ??
Obg

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Um aquario assim fica por quanto €€€??
> Obg


Oi Abel.

Essas fotos são do antigo dono ,não são minhas ele esta agora vazio numa garagem.

Essa pergunta esta bem feita  :SbSourire2:  

-Uma vez fiz a mesma pergunta ao Joaquim Galinhas e ele disse-me ,"um aquario de agua salgada não têm orçamento" e é verdade nunca vai ter fim ,é como uma droga queres sempre mais e melhores equipamentos.
Só um grande maluco é que monta um aquario como este. :JmdALEnvers:  

-Vou te dar o valor até ao ponto de o ligar a corrente electrica ,para não te dar um ataque de coração. :SbSourire2:   10.000€ ,mas isto é só 2/3 do total irá ficar por mais. :Admirado:  

  Nota: Se vais começar neste mundo dos salgados ,pensa bem e lê muito para quando montares o teu aquario não gastares dinheiro 2 vezes. :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Oi Abel.
> 
> Essas fotos são do antigo dono ,não são minhas ele esta agora vazio numa garagem.
> 
> Essa pergunta esta bem feita  
> 
> -Uma vez fiz a mesma pergunta ao Joaquim Galinhas e ele disse-me ,"um aquario de agua salgada não têm orçamento" e é verdade nunca vai ter fim ,é como uma droga queres sempre mais e melhores equipamentos.
> Só um grande maluco é que monta um aquario como este. 
> 
> ...


Epá és mesmo mauzinho...deste logo cabo do sonho ao rapaz. :yb624:

----------


## João A Alves

Boas 

Essa é para nem começar. :SbSourire:  

João Alves

----------


## Antonio_Mota

> Oi pessoal.
> 
> Depois de 2 anos de desparates ,erros graves e muitos puxoes de orelhas resolvi mudar de aquario para um maior é claro.
> 
> Nesta nova montagem não vou olhar aos custos dos equipamentos mas sim aos gastos fora do contador biorario .
> 
> -Gostava de ouvir criticas e algumas boas ideias de todos vos. 
> 
> 
> ...


Caro Rogerio
E aprimeira vez que estou a contacta-lo , apesar de já ter lido uma grande parte dos post´s colocados por si.Vou arrancar com um projecto de 180x60x60 mais sump com cerca de 100 lts.Seria possivel trcarmos algumas impressões sobre a montagem do mesmo e esclarece-me algumas dúvidas sobre o material  fundamental para o mesmo?
Venho de um projecto menor dizimado pelo ictio e gostaria de fazer uma montagem com cabeça ,tronco e membros. Informação é às carradas mas ainda não sei filtr-la o suficiente para garantir um minimo de sucesso. Será que est+a disposto a dar una mãozinha. Sou de Almada por isso a distancia não é problema. Há para aí algum material do qua anterior?

Um abraço

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Antonio.

Terei todo o gosto em o ajudar na sua mudança para um aquario maior ,muito parcido com que eu tive ,que está algures na Costa da Caparica.
Vou-lhe mandar o meu nº de tlm para ligar-me e combinarmos um dia deste um café ou uma  :SbBiere5:  e falar-mos um pouco deste hobby.

Uma coisa posso lhe já indo avisando vai gastar uma pipa de massa com um aquario com essas dimensões ,tudo o que passe de 1,20m já tens que gostar mesmo muito deste hobby e claro ter uns €€€s para gastar.

 -Já tem alguma ideia que material ou que sistema vai usar ,o melhor era criar um topico com o projecto do seu novo aquario assim ouvia varias opniões e não só a minha.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Uma coisa posso lhe já indo avisando vai gastar uma pipa de massa com um aquario com essas dimensões ,tudo o que passe de 1,20m já tens que gostar mesmo muito deste hobby e claro ter uns s para gastar.


Eu sabia...por isso é que a face mais comprida do meu cubo ficou com 97cm...foi mesmo pra não chegar ao metro e a coisa ficar baratucha. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  


PS-Ó grande,vê lá se confirmas a coisa com antecedencia,se deixas prós finalmentes alancas sozinho :yb665:  ,já sabes que esse tipo de coisa requer da minha parte uma preparação mental e espiritual antecipada. :yb624:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

Venho aqui informar que a mudança do aquario para a nova casa correu sem problemas de maior com a ajuda de uma empresa de mudanças claro. :SbSourire2:  
E o tanque de apoio já esta a bombar á grande ,também tive ajuda do amigo Luis Carrilho e o Nuno Branco.

Agora vou começar a montagem com muitas ideias já que este novo aquario para mim vai ser o ultimo e por isso quero fazer uma coisa bem feita sem presas. :yb663:  

O aquario vai ficar na sala que fica ao lado de uma das casas de banho ,penso que vai ser uma mais valia para o futuro e também vou acentar a rocha sobre estacas em cima de uma DSB em 15 a 20cm com  2 refugios.

No decorrer do proximo mês vou dado mais noticias e vou pedir ao Luis para tirar umas fotos para manter todos informados e quem tiver mais algumas ideias elas são todas bemvindas. :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério :SbSourire19:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Oi pessoal.
> 
> Venho aqui informar que a mudança do aquario para a nova casa correu sem problemas de maior com a ajuda de uma empresa de mudanças claro. 
> E o tanque de apoio já esta a bombar á grande ,também tive ajuda do amigo Luis Carrilho e o Nuno Branco.
> 
> Agora vou começar a montagem com muitas ideias já que este novo aquario para mim vai ser o ultimo e por isso quero fazer uma coisa bem feita sem presas. 
> 
> O aquario vai ficar na sala que fica ao lado de uma das casas de banho ,penso que vai ser uma mais valia para o futuro e também vou acentar a rocha sobre estacas em cima de uma DSB em 15 a 20cm com  2 refugios.
> 
> ...


Rogerio aguardamos todos a evoluçao desse teu novo aqua, mas o ultimo???? pareces um pessoa com 95 anos a falar...
Desejo-te boa sorte para este novo projecto :SbOk:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Rogerio aguardamos todos a evoluçao desse teu novo aqua, mas o ultimo???? pareces um pessoa com 95 anos a falar...
> Desejo-te boa sorte para este novo projecto


Não percebeste,quando ele diz ultimo é pq este(ou deveria dizer estes? :SbSourire:  )aqua já é uma brutalidade e ele é um homem casado e com dois filhos e pretende continuar assim. :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Sou adepto de 1 excelente aquario em vez de 2 ou 3 bons aquarios... Acho que é essa a filosofia que segue tambem o rogério. Força na montagem  :Pracima:  

Abraços
Nuno Silva

----------


## Abel Brás

Caro Rogerio Gomes 
10 mil uros!!!!é muita massa!!!
Eu estou a começar a fazer um pequenino de 25 litros com agua doce quente!!
Se isto correr bem ....vamos avançando e talvez chegue a um de agua salgada!!!


Um abraço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas rapaziada,
Mais uma vez calhou-me "a fava"  :SbSourire2:  e tive que dár uma mãozinha ao nosso amigo Rogerio,no seu ultimo e diga-se,projecto megalomano...é verdade,diria com segurança que neste momento 50% do seu cerebro(que serão prai...4/5 neuronios :yb624:  )está a full-time a trabalhar neste projecto e pelo andar na carruagem,qq dia não sei em que equipa jogará este nosso amigo numa peladinha de solteiros contra casados. :yb624:  
As fotos do aqua principal ainda vão demorar pq ainda vai haver ali muito trabalhinho pra fazer :yb665:  ,mas é gratificante ver o entusiasmo que alguem que já anda á tanto tempo nisto,ainda consegue transmitir :Palmas: ,inclusive com algumas ideias muito interessantes e até mesmo algo inovadoras...mas sempre com uma maturidade e bagajem que lhe permite saber até onde póde "esticar o cordél" e se as coisas a médio/longo prazo têm boas hipoteses de vingar,um pouco como "los manos Futre" mas...ao contrario. :yb624:  
Quantos de nós não sonharam já em ter aquele bocadinho de "solo sagrado" onde podemos chafurdar,inundar e inventar á parva sem correr o risco de ter as malas á porta??...o vulgarmente chamado de "fishroom" :yb663:  ,pois bem o nosso amigo Rogerio tem finalmente o tão desejado espaço,sendo que eu modestia á parte já contribui com a ideia de instalar dois maples e um minibar,para...dár um ár mais acolhedor. :yb624:  
Bem chega de treta e vamos ás fotos possiveis(telélé quality,sorry),depois de muita tralha arrumar e muitos(acreditem :yb665:  )quilos de areia e rocha carregar,cá estão os 10m2 mais promissores da margem Sul:









Penso que falo por todos quando digo,que seja um grande projecto e um grande aqua companheiro. :SbOk3:   :tutasla:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Aqui está um projecto para seguir atentamente. Boa sorte Rogério. :Pracima:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Pois é malta...update no topico,para dizer que confirmei in loco,o avanço dos trabalhos. :SbSourire:  
Isto de montar penicos de 1000lt dá uma trabalheira dos diabos e ás vezes o ânimo não é o melhor :Admirado:  ,nesta foto podemos ver pela cara do Roger que nem tudo éram rosas:



Nestes momentos o melhor mesmo é:


 :yb624:  

Força ai pá,não desanimes,já falta pouco para encher isso de agua. :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas Rogério,

As coisas estão a compôr-se, estou a gostar de ver. :Palmas: 
A ver se combianmos para ver isso ao vivo. :Smile:  

Rogério se precisares de ajuda já sabes...ainda para mais agora estás ainda mais perto. :SbOk2:  

*PS-* Oh Luis, e o teu cubo??? não há novidades? nem uma? mesmo que seja pequenina?  :Coradoeolhos:   :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> *PS-* Oh Luis, e o teu cubo??? não há novidades? nem uma? mesmo que seja pequenina?


Não...não há :yb668:  ,o meu feitio é mesmo assim,se não posso fazer as coisas como quero,não faço e de momento não há condições :Admirado:  ,mas o futuro a Deus pertence e eu ainda sou novo e como vês,não me faltam razões para continuar a seguir o mundo dos salgados de perto,quanto mais não seja para dár uma mãozinha aos amigos. :SbOk3:  
Grande abraço Ricardo.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Ricardo.

Pois o Luis adora fazer reportagens sobre o meu novo sistema ,desde 2º feira que só trabalho para montar o aquario a tempo de fazer tudo nesta  semana é que depois acabam as ferias e já não terei muito tempo ,com 2 putos é mesmo impossivel.
Queria ir exprimentar o meu fumaças novo no proximo Domingo vou ver se consingo fazer tudo até lá.

Vou pedir ao meu amigo Luis para tirar mais umas fotos para verem a evolução da coisa e dos DIYs que estou a fazer.



Ps: Quando for buscar os corais ao Nuno "dia 10 ou 11" logo corto a Acropora que o Juca nos deu ,estava a pensar corta-lo em 4 "manos Santos ,Nuno e eu" que achas.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Pois é..a saga continua,ficam então fotos da solução que o Roger pensou para suportar os plates de RM:







Tanbem a zona da sump começa a ganhar forma:



E enquanto a sala está transformada num estaleiro de obras,os peixinhos estão numa agradavél sauna a 31.5ºc :EEK!:  ...felizmente parecem estar 5*****.
Já agora pessoal,o apoio moral é sempre bom,mas não mete os 150kg de areão no fundo nem carrega os 800lt de agua que fazem falta :yb668:  ,éra bom que houvesse pessoal disposto a dár uma mãozinha no dia "D",muitos de voçês sabem que se pedissem o Rogerio faria o mesmo por voçês. :SbOk3:  


PS-Roger mantem o frigorifico abastecido...tu sabes de quê. :yb624:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas  :Olá:  

Se for preciso ajuda já sabem que podem contar comigo  :SbOk:  digam qualquer coisa.

Um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Ps: Quando for buscar os corais ao Nuno "dia 10 ou 11" logo corto a Acropora que o Juca nos deu ,estava a pensar corta-lo em 4 "manos Santos ,Nuno e eu" que achas.


Ok Rogério, mas isso ainda na aqua do Nuno, para os frags recuperarem na mesma água. Não quero perder esse coral por nada! :yb668:  
Apesar de saber que o aqua no Nuno precisa de espaço (e agora com mais estes "made in Coimbra", imagino :HaEbouriffe:  )...acho cedo para estares a pôr os corais no aquário.
Eu sei que tens experiência suficiente, e material do bom e do melhor...mas a estabilidade da água/aquário não muda assim tanto, com esses dois pontos. É preferivel jogar pelo seguro.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Parabens Rogerio excelente projecto ! 
Agora porque usar 264 kg de areia viva ? Esta areia que vais usar e daquela que vem em sacos com agua ou e de algum aquario estebelecido dum lojista ? 

Gosto muito das estandes que contruiste, estas usando epoxy para segurar as rochas em seu lugar ?

Estou ansioso de ver o desenvolvimento deste maravilhoso projecto  :Pracima:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Gosto muito das estandes que contruiste, estas usando epoxy para segurar as rochas em seu lugar ?


 :yb668:   :yb668:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Parabens Rogerio excelente projecto ! 
> Agora porque usar 264 kg de areia viva ? Esta areia que vais usar e daquela que vem em sacos com agua ou e de algum aquario estebelecido dum lojista ?


Oi Roberto.

Não vou usar 264Kg de areia mas 300Kg de areia viva ,120Kg era do aquario do José Alves que comprei viva e o resto era do meu antigo aquario que tive o trabalho de a manter viva estes meses todos.
Por isso não vou usar muita rocha viva e morta ,nos meus calculos deve andar ai nos 50Kg a 60Kg entre rocha viva e morta esta ultima em maior nª.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Rogério,

já sabes se precisares de ajuda para beber umas fresquinhas, conta comigo, e no intervalo lá podemos carregar uns "litritos" de água.

1abraço
Nuno

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Rogério,
> 
> já sabes se precisares de ajuda para beber umas fresquinhas, conta comigo, e no intervalo lá podemos carregar uns "litritos" de água.
> 
> 1abraço
> Nuno


Oi Nuno.

Claro que és bemvindo para dares uma ajuda e beber umas pelo caminho. :SbOk:  

Vou precisar de ajuda no Sábado á tarde depois de almoço para carregar 300Kg de areia viva "molhada" da cave até ao 1º andar ,e mano Luis já esta farto de fazer força esta semana quem quiser aparecer cá para lhe dar uma ajuda liguem-me que eu lhes digo como vir cá ter.

Ps: Já há umas fresquinhas no frio se acabar vai-se aos 2 cafés que há aqui por baixo da minha casa. :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Nuno Branco

Boas,
Hoje estive  a ver este aqua ao vivo, só posso dizer que é um grande aqua e que esta a ser muito bem montado com pés e cabeça. Vamos lá carregar a água para que ele fique cheio depressa, fica aqui uma foto de um grande coral que vai ficar expectacular.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas malta,
Pois é...como de costume o amigo Nuno Branco disse presente e foi(ao que sei pq estive o dia todo na beach :yb665:  )uma boa ajuda :tutasla:  ,cá ficam mais umas fotos:
As coisas começam a ganhar forma:




Aqui temos o Mestre Nuno em plena fiscalização da parte electrica da coisa:


Nunca ouviram o ditado "um teimoso não teima sozinho"?...Pois aqui não faltava nenhum...estavam cá dois(e o que eu me ria :yb624:  ):


E pronto...segue-se a fase de enchimento,que será este fds,se alguem quiser aparecer será bem vindo e posso afiançar que á sede não morre :SbSourire:  ...custou,mas fruto das "más influencias" aquilo já começa a parecer um frigorifico "á macho". :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Rogério,

Parabéns pela evolução do projecto! 
Diz-me só uma coisa - como vais tapar os tubos de PVC que suportam a RM?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Olá Rogério,
> 
> Parabéns pela evolução do projecto! 
> Diz-me só uma coisa - como vais tapar os tubos de PVC que suportam a RM?
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Com uma DSB monstruosa,da qual sou o maior critico,mas o dono é que sabe. :Admirado:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Rogério está um bom projecto, quero ver mesmo evolução!

Bom caminho e sem pressas... 


 :SbOk2:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

rogerio manda ai o nª de telf: que se poder apareço mas nao sei onde é :SbOk:

----------


## Helder Oliveira

boa tarde amigo Rogerios ,vejo que ja estas na montajem a todo o gaz e esta a ficar fixe .se nessecitares de alguma coisa ja sabes apita para ajudar podes contar .se nao falar-mos antes ate 3ºferia depois eu ligo te. :Pracima:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Olá Rogério,
> 
> Parabéns pela evolução do projecto! 
> Diz-me só uma coisa - como vais tapar os tubos de PVC que suportam a RM?
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Oi Diogo.

Como o Luis respondeu e muito bem "com uma DSB monstruosa" ,eu no meu antigo aquario tinha uma DSB de 12cm "180kg" e dei-me bem com ela por isso vou continuar a usar e como comprei a areia viva do José alves "120kg" que também ele tinha uns 12cm ou mais juntas faz "300Kg" é só fazeres a conta e verás a que altura ficara no meu aquario.

Mas o que se vê na foto que o Luis tirou é a base do reef falta ainda colocar mais uns 20Kg de RV e mais 5 ou 6 de RM.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Pelo que posso ver tens PVC´s com alturas diferentes e ajguns devem medir uns 20 cm!!! Vais fazer uma DSB com 20 cm???!! Isso não será um pouco arriscado por causa da compactação?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Olá,
> 
> Pelo que posso ver tens PVC´s com alturas diferentes e ajguns devem medir uns 20 cm!!! Vais fazer uma DSB com 20 cm???!! Isso não será um pouco arriscado por causa da compactação?
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Oi Diogo

Sim a ilha do meio esta a 24cm a da direita esta a 20cm e a da esquerda a 18cm  pelas minhas contas e do Alves a DSB vai andar entre 17cm.
As 2 ilhas mais altas vou esconder os tubos de pvc com rocha e a mais pequena não vai ser preciso ainda não o fiz porque quero ver como vai ficar a areia e a que altura irá ficar na realidade.

Eu fiz desta forma porque acho que estamos a usar muita rocha nos nossos aquario ,desde que esta seja muito purosa não á necessidade de atafulhar os aquarios com rocha ,estive no Sabado passado na casa do Juca e vi isso mesmo.
Ele esta com metade da rocha que tinha e o seu aquario está 5 estrelas com uma DSB alta que em breve vai subir mais um pouco.

O uso de bases para fazer o meu reef não foi só para poupar dinheiro o principal da coisa foi ter a rocha em suspensao em vez de a ter enterrada na areia ,porque quando nós fazemos uma DSB não devemos ter a rocha em cima da areia porque por baixo dessa rocha a DSB esta morta , podre e quando se vai mexer nela cheira mesmo muito mal.

-Li e está provado que a DSB resulta sendo bem feita ,tem o ex do amigo Marco Madeira que no seu antigo aquario da parte de trás deste tinha uma DSB bastante alta e o seu aquario era lindo e nunca teve problemas com ela.

Resumido não tenho medo da compactação porque estou a fazer as coisas bem feitas e também vou usar uma grande equipa de limpeza que vai ajudar a remexer a DSB ,mas cada um tem as suas ideias eu farto-me de ouvir o Luis Carrilho que é contra ,vamos ver no futuro o que vai acontecer.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> eu farto-me de ouvir o Luis Carrilho que é contra ,vamos ver no futuro o que vai acontecer.


Ó meu chouriço,o Luis Carrilho não é contra as DSB :yb668:  ,até pq reconheço que funcionam,agora desde que seja possivel o ideal é mesmo uma RDSB,pq faz-me confusão atascar um aqua principal de areia :Admirado:  ,alem de esteticamente horrivel,ainda vai roubar um espaço razoavel ao aqua,mas...cada cabeça sua sentença,foi assim que projectaste esse novo reef ,resta esperar que pelo menos funcione a 100% e crie condições de estabilidade ao sistema,que isso é que é preciso. :SbOk3:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Finalmente o dia "E"...de encher o aqua,mas 1º a voltinha da praxe até ao cabo Raso. :SbSourire:  
Aqui o Roger todo contente com a expectativa de colocar o seu novo fumaças a bulir e poupár-lhe os bracinhos:


Não foi lá muito facil pôr aquela coisa a trabalhar:


Já com "a coisa" a bombar,nada como posar para a foto com um amigo que tão gentilmente cedeu o transporte e deu uma ajuda:


Entretanto a abécula do Sr. Rogerio esqueceu-se que "a coisa" tinha pouco combustivel e teve que ir a Cascais descobrir uma bomba que tivesse mistura e como os Porsches e Ferraris não consomem disso :Coradoeolhos:  ,não foi facil. :yb624:  
Neste entretanto apareceu o nosso colega João Castelo que ainda não conhecia e foram uns bons momentos de cavaqueira(ganda João,foi um prazer :SbOk3:  ).

E pra quem achava que o Marcos Cavaleiro éra o grande Mestre nessa arte de agarrar a mangueira...pensem duas vezes...reparem na concentração do homem...há aqui sem duvida muita expriencia acumulada:

 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Aqui já faltava pouco,vejam bem a brutalidade de litros de agua :EEK!:  :


Chegando a casa,heis o cumulo da calinagem :yb665:  ,é só pôr a bombar directamente para o 1º andar :SbSourire2:  :


E pronto...mais uma fase concluida,logo que haja novidades aqui o "cameraman metalico" volta a colocar umas fotos. :SbOk3:

----------


## João Castelo

O prazer foi todo meu.

Voces são gente boa.

Felicidades para esse aquario que será certamente um aquário de referencia.

Vamos acompanhando a sua evolução. 

Um abraço e até um dia destes.

JC

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Olá companheiros,
Já todos terão pensado,"raios partam o Carrilho,é só fotos de aquas vazios e recolhas de agua,então e do aqua já a bombar?..." :SbSourire2:  e têm toda a razão,apesar de aquilo ainda estar muito "cru" :Admirado:  ,acho que umas fotos poderão dár uma melhor perspectiva das potencialidades futuras deste aqua,sendo assim cá vão algumas:
Aqui sem "chapéu":



Algumas fotos da bicheza,que já por lá anda(sim...aquele MALUCO já lá cravou com os peixes que tinha :JmdFou2:  ,e eu já lhe parti a môna por causa disso,agora podem ser voçês :SbSourire2:  ):







Nas proximas fotos os mais atentos perceberão que este aqua tem um fundo fóra do comum :Coradoeolhos:  ,é verdade,posso-vos dizer que ao vivo o fundo é ESPETACULAR,fruto de um acabamento algo espelhádo e de um tom azul/esverdeado o efeito é algo de surreal e dá a sensação de de o aqua não ter fundo e se prolongar nas profundezas :Pracima:  (neste caso até vai ser pena ser coberto de coralina),foi uma ideia "á lá Rogerio" e se bem que ao principio fiquei algo céptico,agora fiquei fan (o Roger já adiantou entretanto que só revelará o segredo do dito material,contra pagamento de uma pequena taxa,ou em alternativa...muita insistencia dos curiosos :yb624:  ):







E fica uma geral,onde se pode ver do lado esquerdo o futuro refugio de mangues:



Penso que há aqui muitas potencialidades,agora como alguns sabem este aqua éra o Crystal Reef do Zé Perpétua,que éra uma autentica obra-de-arte e não vai ser facil fazer melhor,no entanto conhecendo a teimosia do Roger,uma coisa é certa,ele vai tentar. :SbSourire:  
Abraço a todos.

----------


## Filipe Silva

ta mt nice!!!


 :Palmas:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

O layout de rocha tá impecável e o fundo dá um efeito muito interessante, amplifica mesmo a noção de profundidade, pelo menos é a ideia que passa nas fotos. 

Agora, p'lamor da santa, mantenham-me esse areão "limpo", sem corais. Corais no areão só no prolongamento da rocha.

Os buracos que lá estão, estão bem, não faz falta encher com corais também.

Boa sorte

----------


## Vasco Santos

Sim senhora está muito giro Rogério.

Agora esse fundo com alguns peixes vai ser complicado, muito complicado, por ex: o meu Lecosternon matava-se a ele proprio, pensa bem nisso. mas que dá um efeito bem giro isso dá, com as cores dos corais nem se fala.  :SbOk:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Sim senhora está muito giro Rogério.
> 
> Agora esse fundo com alguns peixes vai ser complicado, muito complicado, por ex: o meu Lecosternon matava-se a ele proprio


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Só tu Vasco...

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Pessoal.

Não é segredo nenhum ,vou contar como encontrei este fundo.
-Foi fazer á revisão do carro e enquanto esperava foi dar uma volta pela loja e reparei nesta pelicula para colocar nos vidros dos carros para dar o efeito de espelhado e vi que na parte de tras era azul ,pensei nas fotos do Juca do fundo do mar no mar vermelho ,mais tarde depois falei com o Carrilho a respeito deste fundo e fomos lá comprar ,mas nunca pensei que ao colocar a agua no aquario muda-se de cor para um verde marinho .Ficou engraçado. :SbSourire2:  

Obrigado Alfredo pelas tuas palavras ,as grutas são mesmo para ficar porque tenho muito espaço da parte de tras do aquario e quando os corais crescerem os peixes podem passar por baixo.
Corais na areia não vou colocar ,porque também não gosto muito de ver ,não fica tão natural.

Olá Vasco
Também tenho planos de colocar um Lecosternon juntamente com 6 peixes grandes pode dar alguma maluqueira a eles mas deve passar depois de passarem algum tempo no aquario ,mas até agora os que cá tenho ainda não os vi investirem contra o vidro.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Só tu Vasco...


Estava a Falar a sério, esperimenta pôr um espelho em frente de um qualquer aquario com cirugioes a ver no que dá!!!

No meu já fiz a experiencia e acredita que não foi nada agradavel de ver o meu Leucosternon e até o Sixline a investir contra o vidro, para alem do stress que lhes vai causar, no caso dos cirugiões mais sensiveis pode levar ao aparecimento de Cryptocarium num instante.  :Whistle:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Rogério ... Novidades.

Fotos...

Problemas encontrados?

Escumador como está a funcionar??

Posta aí vá

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Viva!
> 
> Rogério ... Novidades.
> 
> Fotos...
> 
> Problemas encontrados?
> 
> Escumador como está a funcionar??
> ...




Oi Heitor.

A unica novidade que tenho é que consegui finalmente por a funcionar os 2 refugios que levaram ao todo 60L de agua. :Olá:  
Tenho uma bomba de 1000L/h a alimentar o 1º que fica por cima do aquario e com ajuda de uma torneira para estragular a saida para o aquario sai um fio de agua para o 2ºrefugio que fica ao lado do aquario que é para os mangais.

Problemas não tenho tido até agora ,mas ainda não acabei a montagem por falta de tempo tenho feito as coisas muito devagar.
Mas assim é que é melhor dá para pensar em novas ideias com calma.

O BK é uma maquina não tenho nada de negativo a apontar-lhe ,só que este escumador é demais para este sistema.
Tirou tudo nas duas primeiras semanas agora tira só 2cm de 4 em 4 ,penso que seria melhor aproveitado num sistema maior com 2000L.

Fotos para já ainda é cedo quando for a altura logo as coloco ok.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Então quer dizer que o refugio dos mangais já está a bombar??
E a iluminação dos dois refugios já está montada??
Tenho que ir ai ver isso. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Dean Mark Figueira

Rogerio após estar um pouco afastado do forum deparo com o trabalho está 5 estrelas Parabens aonde tiro o bilhete para ir ver o teu aquario ao vivo um grande abraço Mark :yb677:   :SbOk:

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Oi Heitor.
> 
> A unica novidade que tenho é que consegui finalmente por a funcionar os 2 refugios que levaram ao todo 60L de agua. 
> Tenho uma bomba de 1000L/h a alimentar o 1º que fica por cima do aquario e com ajuda de uma torneira para estragular a saida para o aquario sai um fio de agua para o 2ºrefugio que fica ao lado do aquario que é para os mangais.
> 
> Problemas não tenho tido até agora ,mas ainda não acabei a montagem por falta de tempo tenho feito as coisas muito devagar.
> Mas assim é que é melhor dá para pensar em novas ideias com calma.
> 
> O BK é uma maquina não tenho nada de negativo a apontar-lhe ,só que este escumador é demais para este sistema.
> ...


olá amigão!!!!

Parabéns pelo novo sistema. Vai ser um grande aquário, sem dúvida nenhuma!!!

Quanto ao escumador, acho que ainda é cedo para tirar conclusões porque tens o aquário ainda vazio. É natural que nesta altura não tenhas muita porcaria para tirar.

----------


## Vasco Santos

> ......O BK é uma maquina não tenho nada de negativo a apontar-lhe ,só que este escumador é demais para este sistema.
> Tirou tudo nas duas primeiras semanas agora tira só 2cm de 4 em 4 ,penso que seria melhor aproveitado num sistema maior com 2000L.....


Olá Rogério

Acho que vai ser sempre assim com o teu BK, digo isto porque o meu BM250 faz-me exactamente o mesmo, e tenho uns 9 peixes lá, não te preocupes que os SPS's agradecem, quanto ao resto é alimentares com comida que o BK tira o excesso em minutos.  :SbOk:

----------


## Ingo Barao

atualizacao please :tutasla:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Ingo Barao.

Depois do terrivel incidente que me aconteceu com uma compra de 11 peixes que vinham com uma doença ??? de uma loja que eu confiava ,terem pegado a doença aos que já cá tinha e só sobrado 2 peixes o Paracanthurus hepatus e Zebrasoma Flavescens ainda hoje estou a espera de um pedido de desculpas por parte do dono. :Admirado:  

Mas as más noticia não acabaram ,o coral que comprei ao Juca morreu devido a uma infeção ,mas deixou uma muda grande que esta de boa saude.
As minhas meninas "trid" morreram todas ao fim de 2 meses ainda não sei porque. :Icon Cry:  
Tive também 2 inundaçoes com agua de osmose de 20L de cada vez ,coisa pouca. :Whistle:  
Resumindo perdi perto de 500 nestes azares todos ,mas a vida tem de continuar. :SbOk:  

As boas noticias é que o aquario esta a responder bem a entrada de novos peixes e de umas pequenas mudas de acropora e montipora com bons crescimentos e cores fortes ,os mangais estao a crescer muito e a ficar bem bonitos.

No momento não vou comprar mais nada até Janeiro é quando o aquario faz 6 meses e ai vou colocar os corais que já foram escolhidos e até lá vou comprando alguns invertebrados e o resto do equipamento que me falta.

Ps:Qualquer dia peço ao amigo Carrilho para vir cá a casa tirar umas quantas fotos .

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas rogerio
se precisares de uma maquina para fotografar isso, posso arranjar uma a tua escolha para esse dia ( EOS 400D, 40D, 5D, 1Ds mark III ... etc ) bem escolhe eu só peço o almoço  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, Rogério  :Olá:  

Visto que vais estar folgado até Janeiro  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  vou-te cravar para não perderes a prática e ajudas na construção da nova máquina lá de casa  :SbOk5:  
Isto é mesmo só para não te esqueceres de como se faz algumas coisas como por exemplo ligações de equipamentos, quadros electricos, sistemas de controle, tubagens de água  :Coradoeolhos:  enfim aquelas coisitas que não se podem comprar mas que são extremamente importantes  :SbOk5:   :SbOk5:   :SbOk5:  
Este fim-de-semana foi terrivel, foi sempre a dar-lhe, criar uma estrutura para um bicho daqueles não é fácil  :SbSourire2:  

Um abraço

----------


## Luis M Carrilho

Boas Rogério :yb677:   :yb677:  

Tens um aqua 5 estrelas :Palmas:  
Gostava de saber umas coisas sobre o material que tens no teu aqua pois como sabes vou montar o meu aqua e já tenho um escumador schuran 200. Será que conheces?? :yb665:  

- Os reefplates, onde fostes buscá-los?
- Que material é esse que usaste para prende-los?

Boa sorte com o teu projecto e força ai!!!! :SbOk5:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, só li esse grande azar agora...


Gostei do que dissestes , que a vida tem que continuar!


MAIS sorte virá  :SbOk5:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Boas Rogério 
> 
> - Os reefplates, onde fostes buscá-los?
> - Que material é esse que usaste para prende-los?
> :


Oi Luis.

Obrigado pelas palavras ,mas este novo aquario ainda é um bébé como eu lhe chamo ,ainda tenho que lhe mudar as fraldas muitas vezes daqui um ano já deve fazer no penico e ai ja me posso sentir orgulhoso. :SbOk:  

Os reefplates comprei-os aqui perto da minha casa na loja Biotopo Azul .

Link:http://www.reefforum.net/member.php?u=2842


O material que usei para unir a rocha foi parafusos de plastico e chapas de pvc dobradas a quente ,comprei aqui.

GF Gonçalves Ferreira ,LDA (Todo matérial em PVC e acrilico)
Morada
Rua dos Lusiadas ,50 1º - 1300-372 Lisboa " fica em Alcantra em frente a Junta de Freguesia"
TEL:213643121 
e-mail gf@ip.pt

-Em relação a venda do meu Schuran é uma coisa que possivelmente irei me arrepender porque é um escumador que dura uma vida ,boa sorte com ele e para o teu novo aquario. :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  ,
já estás farto de ouvir ... mas olha, mais uma vez, muitos parabéns, maravilhoso projecto, é contagiante.
uma pergunta de um maluco :Cool:  em vez desses parafusos não seria possivel com silicone, desculpa lá se é uma pergunta básica.

Abraço
António

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> em vez desses parafusos não seria possivel com silicone


Oi Antonio.

Essa de colocar colar a rocha com silicone pode ser uma boa ideia ,mas será que cola a rocha ?

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Oi Antonio.
> 
> Essa de colocar colar a rocha com silicone pode ser uma boa ideia ,mas será que cola a rocha ?
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Boas...

Colar com silicone não sei (até porque caso agarrasse, como a rocha tem muitos orifícios, depois seria de díficil remoção da rocha), mas com epoxy sim, ou até com a cola da korallen-zuch que trás 500 gr e é barata (15/20), sendo que pelo que dizem é própria para isso!

Um abraço...

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

Inicio da montagem: 05/08/2007
Fim da montagem: 15/12/2007


Aquario:
195cm * 70cm * 65cm = 887L brutos

Sump: 
 2* = 60cm * 49,5cm * 46cm


Refugio: ( magro algas )
180cm * 11,5cm * 16,5cm

Refugio nº 2: ( 20 pés de mangais )


Substrato:
425kg aragonita viva e argamax ( Caribe Sea )
Rocha Viva: 20 kg
Rocha morta: 30 kg
10kg de areia de coral morta "1º refugio"
50kg de areia de coral morta e viva "2º refugio"


Escumador: 
1-Bubble King 300 interno ( 3000L )


Iluminacão:
1-Calha feita por Rui Alves com 3 x HQI 250w-10000k + 4 x T5 80w = 2 x Brancas e 2 x ACT com o total de 1070W ligadas 6 a 8 horas
1-Moonlighit 120cm DIY


Movimentacão:
2 Turbelle Stream 6000 + 2 Turbelle Stream 6100 (com um multicontrolador 7095 )


Bomba de retorno:
1-Red Dragon 6500 (6500L/h)


Aquecimento:
2-Termostatos de 250w 


Arrefecimento: (falta comprar)
1-Refrigerador construido pelo Fernando Ribeiro ( para 1500L )
1-AC ( na sala )


Equipamentos: 
1-Osmose de 5 estagios
1-Controlador de potencial Redox da Tunze 7075/2
1-Ozonizadore Sander 100 (avariado)
1-Osmoregulador Water Level Alarm da Tunze (protecção over flow e contra run dry de bombas) 
1-Reactor de kalkwasser Deltec KM500S ( 5000L )alimentado directamente da osmose controlada por uma valvula selonoide 
1-Reactor de Cálcio: Deltec PF 601 ( para 2000L ) ,alimentado por uma bomba de fole IWAKI KBR3X de 180ml/m .(trabalha 24 h) com midia Rowalith C+ com garrafa de 10Kg de Co2 e valvula selonoide com Controller PH Control Set da Aquamedic 


Peixes:
1-Acanthurus Leucostermon
1-Acanthurus Olivaceus
1-Paracanthurus Hepatus
1-Zebrasoma Flavescens
1-Chelmon Rostratus
2-Amphiprion Percula
2-Amphiprion Polymnus
7-Chromis Viridis
6-Anthias


Invertebrados:
200-Nassarios 
20-Ceritrium 
8-Turbo 
50-Euplica 
25-hermitas -Clibanarius,Pagurites,Calcinus 
3-Lysmata amboinensis,Debelius,Wurdemani


Parametros: 
Densidade-1026 a 1027
PH: 8,2 a 8,4
MV: 420 a 450
KH: ?
Calcio: ?
Nitrato, Nitrito, Amonia: ?
Temperatura-25ºc







Depois de mais de 4 meses de volta do meu aquario acabei por fim a sua montagem ,penso que esta um pouco melhor que o anterior. :Admirado:  


Apartir daqui vou fazer algumas alterações e melhoramentos.

1-Movel 
  -Fazer com que fiquei mais resistente a agua salgada.

2-Iluminação
  -Fazer 3 Luminarc DIYs de 250W.

3-Aquecimento
  -Tenho um problema de falta de aquecimento ,tenho que arranjar uma solucão melhor do que a que tenho no momento.

4-Arrefecimento
  -Tenho uma maquina de imperial prometida ,vamos ver se consigo fazer um Refrigerador DIY. 


-Tenho tentado fazer TPAs quase todas as semanas até ele ter completado os 4 meses agora vou só fazer uma vez por mês já que tenho que subir o cálcio e outros parametros para a entrada da maior parte dos corais que vai acontecer no fim de Janeiro.


FOTOS querem não é  :SbSourire2:  para isso têm que vir cá tira-las porque o meu reporter de serviço desapareceu do mapa. :yb624:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas Rogério  :SbOk:  

Um dia destes telefono-te para te fazer uma visita...e assim "roubo" a máquina fotografica ao meu irmão (ou ele vai comigo) e tira-se umas fotos. Estou muito curioso como isso está!

Um grande abraço e Feliz Natal!  :Xmassmile:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Bem agora não precisas de estragar já a maquina das  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  espera pelo verão  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  e depois fazemos esse refrigerador á distancia  :SbOk5:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> FOTOS querem não é  para isso têm que vir cá tira-las porque o meu reporter de serviço desapareceu do mapa. 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Ó meu chouriço :SbPoiss:  ,não desapareci nada,tens o meu tfóne,quando quiseres que ai vá tirar umas fotos a esse penico é só dizeres. :SbSourire:  

Borrego!!! :yb665:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Admirado:  Já que falas nisso Luís, tu percebes alguma coisa de fotografia? é que se assim for podes vir tirar umas aqui ao meu aquário e já ficas com que te entreter por uns tempos  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  e sempre fazes algo de útil ao fórum e aos membros do mesmo que sempre vão vendo as evoluções dos sistemas aqui do deserto. 

Um abraço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Já que falas nisso Luís, tu percebes alguma coisa de fotografia? é que se assim for podes vir tirar umas aqui ao meu aquário e já ficas com que te entreter por uns tempos     e sempre fazes algo de útil ao fórum e aos membros do mesmo que sempre vão vendo as evoluções dos sistemas aqui do deserto. 
> 
> Um abraço


Galinhas,não percebo puto de fotografia :SbSourire2:  ,mas a maquina é suficientemente boa pra disfarçar isso,como poderás ver por algumas que tirei no Rogerio.
Se dér dou-te um toque pra passar por ai no Domingo antes de almoço,ok?? :SbOk3:  
Abraço.

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas Rogerio tenho seguido o teu aqua a par e passo e sera uma referencia isso nao tenho duvidas... falta mesmo umas fotos... e que tal um anuncio, quem tirar umas fotos ao meu aqua ofereço umas  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  , ira atrair mais gente de certeza :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

So falta uma paralavra - Parabens :Palmas:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Luis.

Depois de ires ao Casal do Marco ter com o Joaquim ,os 2 podem passar por cá e tirares também umas fotos para o pessoal do forum verem como vai a minha poça deste grande maluco aqui do deserto ,eu pago-te uma  :SbBiere5:  se ainda beberes é claro. :SbSourire2:  


Ricardo ,José 
-È verdade está faltando umas fotos sim ,mas ainda está muito jovem ,com só 4 meses e ainda não têm nome .
Tenho sempre as portas abertas para os amigos ,quem quiser pode cá aparecer basta ligarem 1ª. :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério. :Xmascheers:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Se quiserem passar aqui no Barreiro e tirarem umas fotos eu agradeço. Aproveitam e veem o meu upgrade.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

Deixo aqui umas fotos tiradas pelo Ricardo Pimenta da sua visita esta semana a minha casa ,dá para terem uma ideia como vai as coisas mesmo com poucos corais ainda. :SbOk:  



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Roger,se quiseres e tiveres disponibilidade este fds pra eu ir ai tirar umas fotos dá-me uma apitadela para combinarmos,ok?
Abraço mano. :SbOk3:

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Boas Rogério,

Em 1º lugar Bom Ano 2008.

Está mesmo bom esse teu aquario  :Pracima:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Agora só falta umas fotos pois essas não dão para mostrar a verdadeira belesa que ele é :SbSourire:   :bompost:  

Espero poder velo ao vivo brevemente :yb665:  

Um abraço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Olá rapaziada,
Hoje foi dia da prometida e já atrasada visita ao meu grande amigo Rogerio,
compromissos e projectos pessoais têm-me afastado um pouco do meio,mas confesso que éra grande a curiosidade que tinha em ver a evolução do aqua do Roger e...fiquei surpreendido pela positiva,depois de alguns percalços no inicio,o aqua parece finalmente estar no bom caminho. 
Ao ver o que vi hoje,fiquei com a certeza que a expriencia e erros do passado,se bem utilizados acabam por dár frutos muito saborosos e mais satisfeito fico ao ver que é alguem como o Roger que os está a colher e bem merece pq quem o conhece como eu sabe que é alguem muito humilde,amigo do seu amigo e sempre disposto a ajudar. :tutasla:  
Chega de conversa e vamos á "foto-reportagem":

1ª foto com flash,bonito conjunto não? :SbSourire:  



Luz apagada e fica a pergunta...plasma pra quê??...







Agora fotos do refugio de mangues,que posso dizer?...tá lindo,adorei a forma como está montado e os mangues estão um espetaculo:





Lembram-se quando eu disse que o aqua tinha um fundo espectacular que dava uma sensação de profundidade incrivel??Pois na fase das algas esse efeito perdeu-se e o aqua na altura perdeu muita da sua "magia",mas com o equilibrio do sistema e a ajuda de um oriço Diadema esse efeito voltou e tenho pena que não vá conseguir com as fotos dár uma real dimensão do mesmo,o meu concelho é,venham cá ver ao vivo e depois me dirão :Coradoeolhos:  :







Corais...é verdade que ainda não são muitos,mas o que há tem tudo muito bom aspecto e segundo o dono,com boas taxas de crescimento:

















Não percam os proximos capitulos no post já a seguir...

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Peixarada:















O fragário do rapaz:



Alguns pormenores da zona tecnica,muito bem arrumada e funcional o que outra coisa não seria de esperar,até pq o equipamento é topo de gama:







Invertebrados raros?...tanbem temos:



E uma do conjunto pra fechar a loja:



Ufff...tou cansado.
Em resumo,o sistema está realmente muito bom :Palmas:  ,se as coisas continuarem neste caminho,quem sabe no futuro não temos aqui um concorrente Português pra o titulo de "tank of the month" da Reefkeeping??...A titulo de brincadeiro,só digo que é bom que o Ferrari tenho o motor muito bem afinado se quiser dár "baile" a este 911 Turbo. :yb665:   :yb624: Espero que tenham gostado e quando se justificar haverá mais. :SbOk3:  
Um forte abraço a todos.


PS-Roger como tu sabes sou muito interesseiro,por isso terás hipotese de pagar este trabalho todo...vou ter aqui umas coisitas pra me ajudares a carregar... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Realmente está muito bonito e, de certeza, no bom caminho.
Aliás outra coisa não seria de esperar do Rogério. Conheço-o muito pouco pois só estive com ele uma vez e durante muito pouco tempo.

No entanto, nesse pouco tempo, deu para perceber que tudo o que o Rogério faz neste hobby, o faz com paixão.

Força nisso Rogério. Talvez eu, um dia, consiga ter um Aqua como o teu e como o do Joaquim, que de certeza se vão tornar duas referencias para todos nós :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Bem  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   exelente trabalho................só mesmo um verdadeiro amante do hobbie consegue chegar a esse ponto que tu estas a alcançar. Realmente sem trabalho e sem luta nao conseguimos atingir os nossos objectivos, os meus sinceros parabens Rogerio... :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

Obrigado Luis pela tua exelente foto reportagem ,já se nota que estas a melhorar a tirar fotos. :SbOk:  

Problemas e mais problemas mas o aquario vai conseguindo superar todas as etapas ,acho que tenho conseguido transpor o meu sonho para a realidade.
Agora e esperar pela chegada de mais uns corais e peixes para ficar como eu quero e que daqui um ano o Luis venha cá outra vez fazer outra reportagem já com os corais maiores e com cores fortes.



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## João_Melo

Boas.

Esse teu aqua esta muito bom, gostava te trocar algumas ideias contigo pois estou quase no inicio de uma aventura do género.
Espero que pelo menos fique paracedo com o teu.Parabèns.

JOAO MELO :Palmas:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Muito porreiro o aquario  :Palmas:  
E novidades? Nao ha?

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Anthony

As unicas novidades que tenho é a entrada de 3 anjos "Centropyge eibli ,Pomacanthus navarchus , Pomacanthus semicirculatus" que foram os ultimos peixes a entrar no meu aquario ,até agora têm se portado bem em relação aos corais e aos outros peixes.

Perdi algumas mudas na colocação no sitio difinitivo devido a luz forte que não estavam habituados e por isso resentiram-se e começaram a ficar brancos e morreram.

Equipamentos ,fiz a 2º camera DIY para o reactor de cálcio cheia com midia da ARM para que a agua ao entrar no aquario esteja o mais perto dos 8ph possivel.



-Vou tentar pedir a algum amigo para tirar umas fotos para poderem ver como esta a ficar. :SbOk:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Marco Augusto

excelente aquario....  :Palmas:   :Palmas:  os meus parabens,  :tutasla:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ok agente aguarda as novas fotos,

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Augusto Wolff

Boas
Simplesmente lindo o reef!
Creio que seja um ótimo candidato ao TOTM  :tutasla:  
Agora diga, como fizeste este fundo? Gostaria de copiar  :Coradoeolhos:  
Sabe como é, boas ideias devem ser usadas  :SbSourire2: 

edit
Li com mais calma e achei hehe
Não tens problema com peixes a atacar seu reflexo?

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Não tens problema com peixes a atacar seu reflexo?


Oi Augusto.

Não tenho tido qualquer problema ao contrario que foi dito pelo Vasco  :SbSourire2:  é até muito engraçado depois de o limpar fica mais espelhado e como tenho 6 anthias elas pensam que são muitas e andam sempre de um lado para o outro a tras das outras 6  :SbSourire2:  mas isso é só no 1º depois ficam cansadas :SbSourire2: .

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Rogério

Antes de mais, meus sinceros parabéns por esse teu projecto, pois à semelhança do Heitor, acho que os dois estao no bom caminho para terem uns aquários de referencia,uma escolha de material correcto, escumação perfeita e adequada, e essencialmente um tamanho de aquario perfeito.

Mas o que mais me impressiona nesse teu aqua, é sem duvida o layout, está muito bem conseguido, como nunca vi até hoje, a disposição da rocha está excelente, com os reeffplates colocados de uma forma supreendente, que irão permitir quando os corais estiverem maiores dar um ar bastante natural ao teu reeff. :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:  

Parabéns por esse teu excelente aquário


Adoro esse teu olivaceus, à semelhança do Leucostern um dos meus peixes favoritos. :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

A única coisa que mudava, era saírem essas tunze e substitui-las por umas vortech, a nível estético mudaria muito.

Abraço :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:  
Paulo Oliveira

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> A única coisa que mudava, era saírem essas tunze e substitui-las por umas vortech, a nível estético mudaria muito.


Oi Paulo.

Obrigado pelas tuas palavras ,neste meu novo sistema tenho feito as coisas com muita calma e nada de presas com isso tenho tido tempo para desenvolver varias ideias que tenho tido tais como a disposição dos reeffplates que deu um layout diferente com um ar mais natural. 

Em relação as bombas tenho vindo a reduzi-las começei por 4 e no momento tenho 3 e no futuro irei só ter 2 Tunze 6100 como tinha o Zé Prepétua não o fiz antes devido ao aquario precisar de muito movimento de inicio devido a materia organica ,algas ect...
Quem não gostava de ter as bombas Vortech  :SbSourire2:  mas são caras ,talvez no futuro mude ,mas agora estou a juntar uns €€s para comprar o resto dos corais que faltam já que os peixes tenho todos os que gostaria de ter (26)  :yb665:  .


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Olá rapaziada, 
Já á uns tempos que não passava por cá,mas como ontem fiz uma visita rapida ao amigo Rogerio e aproveitei pra tirar algumas fotos,cá ficam algumas...

Os corais...como o proprio Rogerio diz está a precisar de muitos mais,mas os  não esticam e só quem está ou já esteve neste hobby sabe o caro que isto tudo fica e quem não fôr rico tem que ter muita paciencia. :Admirado:  











As maiores novidades são na secção da peixarada,ai sim temos algumas coisas bem bonitas de se ver :SbSourire:  ,cá ficam algumas:

Semicirculatus 



Narvachus



Leucosternon



Olivaceus



Hepatus



Anthias


Anjo anão(de que não me lembro o nome)



Aqui pareciam querer ficar todos na foto



Mais algumas





E que dizer destes dois corais de terra seca que são do mais dispendioso de manter?...Apesar de tudo exibem boas taxas de crescimento




Uma geral



Felizmente o Roger já está a acautelar o calor de Verão e já tem um refrigerador de goélas especialmente preparado



Roger com calma chegas lá,quem sabe alguns companheiros não arranjam ai uns fraguezitos pra ir compondo isso,acredito que isso um dia vai estar ao nivel de um "tank of the month",força nisso.
A todo o pessoal do forum deixo um forte abraço.

----------


## Rogerio Rosa

Parabens Rogerio

 O aquario esta muito bonito,ja vi que estas no bom caminho.Este aqua é novo não é aquele que ias cortar e que acho que estava na casa antiga??Xaus e abraços RRosa.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

Pois é amigo Carrilho devagar chego lá  :SbSourire2:  este aquario é enorme mas não vou colocar muitos corais por isso está quase lá ,para Outubro já devo dar por acabado.
O meu maior problema neste momento é o mesmo que tinha no anterior aquario "frags" ,adoro peixes grandes e estes por serem grande adoram fazer frags e não deixam crescer os corais.



Olá Roger

Tu por aqui  :SbSourire2:  
Não ,este aquario é um novo de 1000L que comprei em 2ºmão.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Vê lá se metes mas é o refrigerador de goélas a funcionar que com este calor já merecia. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Rogerio
Como é que o teu narvachus se tem portado em relação aos corais e aos outro anjos?

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Rogerio
> Como é que o teu narvachus se tem portado em relação aos corais e aos outro anjos?


Oi Pedro.

O meu narvachus agora porta-se bem ,quando chegou teve um mês sozinho no refugio dos mangues lá aprendeu a comer a comida que dou a todos os outros peixes.
Quando entrou no aquario foi ao mesmo tempo que o Semicirculatus com as luzes desligadas e no outro dia estava um em cada canto do aquario nunca houve nada entre eles.
A respeito dos corais só tocou na Pocillopora Damnicornis purpura e nos zoanthus mas agora nunca mais o vi atacar nada tem sempre a barriga cheia de comida que lhe dou. :SbOk:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Parabens Rogerio :Palmas:  
Um Layout muito natural e que ficará ainda mais espectacular quando os corais crescerem. Bela colecção de peixes. Pelo que observei o teu interesse são corais duros mas se pretenderes outros é só passares por cá: Briareum sp.( é uma praga no meu akua); Discosoma ( striata); Rhodactis spp(verde); Cerith sp. (ás carradas); Sagres spp. (branca) :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  ; Tectus fenestratus. 
Um Abraço :Pracima:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiros.

Depois de um mês de ausencia devido a ter o computador avariado aqui estou de volta ,desculpem-me. :yb677:  

Vou mostra-vos algumas novidades do meu sistema agora com mais 250L de agua. :Coradoeolhos:  

Já á algum tempo que vinha a notar algo de errado nos meus corais mas não descobria o que era realmente depois de falar com varios amigos resolvi fazer varios testes a DSB e vi que o problema vinha dai e pensei logo como tinha montado o meu  sistema "a pressa" porque os vizinhos andavam-me a chatear devido ao cheiro que vinha da cave devido a humidade e tive que fazer tudo muito rapido e não lavei a areia.
Um erro fatal para um sistema com uma DSB ,pois tinha libertação de fosfatos e nitratos fora do normal porque no fundo da DSB a agua esta mais ácida e fazia dissolver os fosfatos acumulados na areia ,de varios anos de outros aquarios.
-Mesmo com TPAs semanais de 100L não conseguia baixar os fosfatos a baixo de 1 e deveria ter 0,1 e os nitratos 40.
Visto isto teria de fazer alguma coisa a DSB "depois de levar na corneta varias vezes mais uma vez" foi então que resolvi retira-la de uma vez por todas juntamente com outras alterações que tenho vindo a fazer desde do Verão.

Novidades.
-Um novo chiller situado na varanda para não aquecer a sala com uma serpentina em titanio na sump para melhor desempenho.
-Um novo projector HQI de 150w para melhorar o crescimento dos mangais.
-A colocação de uma wavebox para melhorar o movimento e ter menos bombas dentro do aquario a vista.
-2 novo termostatos em titânio de 300w cada para melhorar o aquecimento agora no Inverno.
-A compra de um conjunto de bombas doseadoras com controlador para colocar Ca ,KH e trace elements automaticamente.



Para fazer estas alterações tive a ajuda de varios membros aqui do forum ,obrigado pessoal. :Palmas:   :Olá:  
-Rui da loja BiotopoAzul "novas ideias".
-Joaquim Galinhas "reparação e montagem do novo chiller".
-Vitor Pestana "desmontagem e montagem do sistema" coitado calhou-lhe outra vez :SbSourire2:   :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## MaikoPalmeira

Sou novato aqui no fórum, e este é o primeiro post que leio...melhor recepção impossível rsrsrsrs, sem palavras   :yb677:  ...expetáculo de aquário, parabéns.
Grande abraço

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá:  

Este aquario esta mesmo muito bom  :Pracima:  e com muito gosto, parabens Rogerio  :SbOk:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

podias era mostrar as novas aquisiçoes de vivos que tens :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  
corais :yb665:   :yb665:  
para mais tarde se fazer as comparaçoes a nivel de cores.

----------


## LuisAGUIAR

BOas, para já gostava de dizer k o aqua ta um expetaculo.
gostava tb de perguntar k tipo de luzes tens? e quais os tipos de K de cada lampada, pois tou no inicio e gostava de por um projector de HQI no meu aqua, mas nao sei kual o melhor tipo de lampada!

----------


## PedroPedroso

boas Rogério

tenho exactamente o mesmo problema com os nitratos e fosfatos, mas não tenho dsb nem sump, somente uma camada de cerca de 5cm no aqua. 

achas que podem vir dai estes valores? 

já fiz tudo: resinas ( baixou um bocado) , anti fosfatos e normalmente troco cerca de 40L por semana em 200L do aqua, mas os valores acho sempre mt altos para as referencias que voces falam por aqui.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> podias era mostrar as novas aquisiçoes de vivos que tens   
> corais  
> para mais tarde se fazer as comparaçoes a nivel de cores.


Olá César.

Pois tens razão devia postar aqui fotos dos corais para mostrar que o método de balling resulta mesmo ,mas para isso teria de ter uma boa maquina para tirar boas fotos que não tenho ,terei de pedir ajuda para tal.

Eu uso o método de balling com reactor de cálcio muito diferente como devia ser usado sem reactor de cálcio e reactor de kalk.
-Reactor de cálcio durante o dia "luzes ligadas" 9 horas.
-Método de balling durante a noite "luzes desligadas" 15 horas.
-Reactor de kalk 24horas.

A 2 meses que uso assim e foi a unica solução que arranjei para ter um PH estavel com 0,1º grau de diferença entre o dia e a noite e também recuperar os parametros dos sais rapidamente após uma TPA de 100L.
Porque estou a fazer TPAs semanais de 100L e o reactor de cálcio a trabalhar a 24h não os conseguia repor até a proxima TPA e por isso estava sempre a baixar e não a subir como era suposto fazer.
E também não podia subir o ph mais porque já estava nos 6,20ph dentro do reacto e mais que isto iria colocar muito Co2 no aquario etc...

Notei que ao fm de um mês de uso os corais começaram a ter cores mais interessantes e a ter um maior crescimento ,diferente de antes de começar a usar.
Não sei o que vai acontecer no futuro se vou mudar para o método de balling na totalidade ou se vou continuar assim como tenho ,tudo depende dos resultados que vou tendo nas cores e crescimento dos corais.


Isto não é facil para quem não fazia qualquer testes a agua do aquario "Cal e kh" as vezes  :Whistle:  tive de mudar e agora faço testes 2 vezes por semana ,nesta fase porque mudei 80% da agua do aquario devido ao grande nivel de fosfatos que tinha e agora tenho estado a subir os valores que numa semana e meia chegou ao ideal Magnesio-1350ml ,Cal-480 e kh-13 por isso estou muito satisfeito.



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

:Olá:  Olá Roger,

À dias fui para ver e tirar umas ideias a nível técnico, da próxima vai ser para olhar com olhos de ver para o display e tentar tirar umas fotos (tenho cá a Canon do meu irmão e já ando de novo a treinar :Coradoeolhos:  ).

*PS-* Só para terem uma ideia de como olhei para o aqua, nem me lembro que peixes lá estavam, nem se o Rogério ainda tem algum anjo :yb663:  .

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiros.

A paz voltou ao meu aquario ,aqui estas mais umas fotos.




Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Ricardo Rodrigues.

-Acho que só se pode falar mal ou bem depois de provar ,como tu á aqui muitos no forum que são contra o método X ou Y mas nunca o exprimentaram mas já tem a sua ideia formada que faz mal. :yb668:  
Eu uso o métdo de balling com sal não com produtos quimicos ,o sal que é usado para fazer o sal sintetico que normalmente é usado para fazer agua para os nossos aquarios.




> Rogério, como é que deixaste os teus "nitratos" chegarem aos 40? Estás a utilizar o método de Balling?


 
O companheiro Ricardo Santos respondeu por mim. :SbOk:  



> Olá Ricardo, posso responder a essa 
> 
> O Roger com um aqua de cerca de 850l, salvo erro anda á volta disso, estava a mudar 100l de água (+ de 10%) semanalmente, e os nitratos não desciam nem por nada...até que se encontrou a causa...era da DSB! Muitos kg vindos do aqua anterior dele, mais muitos kg de outros aquários que foram desmontados (não lavou nada ) e voilá, não há milagres.
> Quanto ao Balling, queria só dizer que ele é maluco    está a *usar Kalk, RC e Balling*! Mas o que interessa é que está a fazer tudo o seu papel bem, e acaba por ser um bom investimento.


"usar Kalk, RC e Balling"
-E não só o companheiro Ricardo ,no momento estou a fazer tudo.
TPAs semanais de 100L a usar reactor de Kalk ,calcio ,Balling e alimentar os corais com rotiferos e plâncton 2 vezes por semanas."sou ainda mais maluco do que tu pensavas" :SbSourire2:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

:Olá:  Boas,




> Rogério, como é que deixaste os teus "nitratos" chegarem aos 40? Estás a utilizar o método de Balling?


Ricardo, depois de ler a questão que colocaste ao Rogério outra vez, reparei em algo...será que estás a associar os nitratos ao método de Balling?
Isso faria sentido se se tratasse dos métodos Zeovit ou Prodibio que se focam principalmente na redução de nitratos.





> "usar Kalk, RC e Balling"
> -E não só o companheiro Ricardo ,no momento estou a fazer tudo.
> TPAs semanais de 100L a usar reactor de Kalk ,calcio ,Balling e *alimentar os corais com rotiferos e plâncton 2 vezes por semanas*."sou ainda mais maluco do que tu pensavas"


 :Coradoeolhos:  O que vale é que já não tens uma DSB de 18/20cm no aqua para acumular esse fosfatozinho todo que está a entrar :yb624:  .

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas Rogerio, teu aquario está maravilhoso!

Parabens pelo teu sistema, muito bem pensado e detalhado.

Gostava de ver algumas fotos mais detalhadas de tua sala de maquinas com os equipamentos a funcionar.

QUal a frequencia de mudas de água?

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Rinaldo.

Obrigado pelas tuas palavras  :SbOk:  ,mas é um sistema que ainda não consegui dar como pronto á sempre uma coisa ou outra que se pode melhorar e lá estou eu a gastar mais uns s.

Faço TPAs de 100L por semana com agua natural "80L de agua natural mais 20L de agua de osmose".

Hoje não tenho tempo para tirar algumas fotos da casa das maquinas porque estou de saida para o emprego mas prometo quando chegar á 01:00 logo tiro  e coloco aqui para ver como esta tudo montado. :SbOk:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Olá Rogerio, fico cá a esperar......

Nossa vida de aquariofilia sempre pede algo a mais e consequentemente uns euritos (aí em Portugal) e reais ( aqui no Brasil). O mais importante é que nossas esposas não sabem o quanto realmente gastamos oras pois soubessem, estaríamos no olho da rua......LOL

----------


## HelderPinto

Está muito bom esse aqua :Palmas:  !! Força! É muita dedicação :Pracima:  ...
cumps...

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Rinaldo.

Esta ai as fotos que pediste ,não tem nada de especial é um sistema normal como tantos outros.
Se tiveres alguma pergunta esta a vontade. :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Ricardo Santos.




> O que vale é que já não tens uma DSB de 18/20cm no aqua para acumular esse fosfatozinho todo que está a entrar .


Fosfatos tenho os controlados com TPAs semanais ,mas mesmo assim faço testes todas as semanas não vá alguma coisa correr mal.

Quando dou comida " luzes desligadas " aos corais ,desligo por uma hora o escumador é lindo ver os polipos todos de fora a ver se conseguem apanhar a comida.

Já tive fitoplâncton e rotiferos vivos mas tens que ter muito tempo e dedicação é uma coisa que me falta ,resolvi então comprar morto ,que dá o mesmo resultado.
Tenho um reactor que vou usar para criar artémia no Verão e por agora vou continuar a dar comida morta. 


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Rogério

Já usei esse phyto e é altamente poluente.. 

De qualquer forma e visto teres maioritariamente SPS e estes pouco ou nada consumirem phytoplanckton, não vejo o porque da sua utilização. Isso é bom para gorgónias e gonioporas, para os SPS, grande maioria dos moles e LPS não serve porque não o consomem.

Para poluíres  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  mais vale usares zooplanckton  :Smile:  assim poluis mas os corais sempre consomem comida!

Dentro dos produtos desse tipo há muitos que nunca experimentei mas usava o marine snow com muito bons resultados.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Gil.




> Boas Rogério
> 
> Já usei esse phyto e é altamente poluente..


Já tenho este produto á uns 2 anos e ainda não consegui acabar com ele ,uso meia colher em quase 1000L de agua uma vez por semana.
Achas mesmo que estou a poluir a agua ,com TPAs de 100L semanais ,é uma gota em mil litros.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Rogerio

E enato nao ha novas fotos? que tal ta o aquario?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá pessoal.

Dois anos depois e quase na mesma é da crise. :SbSourire2: 



[img][/img][/QUOTE]

[img][/img][/QUOTE]

[img][/img][/QUOTE]

[img][/img][/QUOTE]

[img][/img][/QUOTE]

[img][/img][/QUOTE]

[img][/img][/QUOTE]

[img][/img][/QUOTE]







Um abraço Rogério. :Vitoria:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

BOas Rogerio

Novidades nao ha?
Fotos novas etc...?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Anthony.




Com 2 anos de existencia deveria esta bem melhor é só azares e erros,
1º morreram me 60% dos corais depois foi a vez dos peixes só ficaram 5 de 17 que tinha, mas este ano foi ano de recuperação e esta num bom caminho, vamos ver se mantem assim.




Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire24:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Rogério, estás bom?

Então o que aconteceu para teres essas baixas?

Abraço

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Olá Rogério, estás bom?
> 
> Então o que aconteceu para teres essas baixas?
> 
> Abraço


Olá Carlos.

1º Tinha os fosfatos um bocado altos e as lampadas fora do prazo os corais começaram a morrer aos poucos muito lentamente sem que eu pudesse fazer alguma coisa.
Depois foi tentar remediar as coisas comprar lampadas novas e retirar a DSB,  que não tinha sido lavada com agua do mar antes de entrar para este sistema, ao fazer isso coloquei rocha viva, corais e os peixes num tanque e foi buscar agua a Setubal no inverno e desqueci-me de ligar a resistencias quando cheguei a casa já havia um peixe as voltas no tanque em apuros, depois foram-se todos um a um fui perdendo os peixes para a doença dos pontos brancos como tinha corais não pude fazer nada só  :yb663:  para não morrer os que mais gostava mas tive azar foram os que eu mais gostava que morreram na ultima semana.

Agora já voltei a comprar os mesmos peixes uns corais e frags, no momento já nota-se um bom crescimento na maioria deles, mas perdi alguma cor quando mudei para HQIs de 14000K e retirei as T5 actinicas para poupar s, mas agora vou mudar para 17000K para tentar recuperar a cor que tinham, vamos ver qual será o resultado final. :Admirado: 


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

explica lá essa de lavar a DSB com água do mar!? Deve-se lavar com água salgada? 
Tinhas-a lavado com água doce ou nem a tinhas lavado?
Chegaste a medir a temperatura quando chegaste a casa? 

Abraço e de certeza que desta vai tudo correr bem.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Boas
> 
> explica lá essa de lavar a DSB com água do mar!? Deve-se lavar com água salgada? 
> Tinhas-a lavado com água doce ou nem a tinhas lavado?
> Chegaste a medir a temperatura quando chegaste a casa? 
> 
> Abraço e de certeza que desta vai tudo correr bem.



Olá Carlos.

Quando se muda de aquario era bom lavar a areia com agua salgada se for natural melhor "areia viva", areia morta podes lavar com agua da rede ou melhor com agua de osmose.
Quando o sistema já tem algum tempo vai-se acumulando detritos na areia que convem ser lavada quando mudas de aquario.
Eu não tinha lavado a areia que tinha vindo de 3 sistemas diferentes. :Coradoeolhos: 


Sim medi a temperatura do tanque quando cheguei a casa e estava a 19º, foi uma grande diferença 26º-19º, esses 7º foram fatais para os peixes e por incrivel que pareça nessa altura só tive uma baixa nos corais, uma acropora vermelha e verde que tinha trazido da casa do Juca ao resto não aconteceu nada.


Deves estar a pensar este gajo é mesmo maluco, mas só acontece a quem mexe e remexe com as coisas eu não gosto de estar parado, se posso melhorar faço e não olho para tras é por isso que tenho tido tantos azares desde que começei nos salgados, mas a palavra desistir não consta no meu dicionario. :SbOk: 




Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## João Seguro

Boas Rogério, então como entraram os vivos no novo ano??? mete ai umas fotos para vermos como está tudo. Sei que tu és pro nos DIY e tenho acompanhado os teus tópicos nessas andanças e se tiveres tempo e disposição gostava de combinar contigo um dia para bebermos um café e dares-me umas dicas tanto de DIY como da tua experiência nos salgados (agora mudei-me para perto de ti, em Santa Marta)

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiros. :Olá: 


Aqui ficas algumas fotos, poucas é verdade mas ainda ando as aranhas com a máquina nova.

- Estou a oferecer xénias castanhas e brancas porque tenho muitas e daqui a uma semana vao para o lixo, agradecia que respondensem por Mp obrigado.












Este coral veio da Alemanha em Outubro de 2006 com 6 cabeças. :SbSourire2: 




Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire24:

----------


## João Seguro

Rogério, andei à procura no teu tópico mas não encontrei, qual é a grossura do teu aquário?

BTW, o corais estão com umas cores muito giras  :Wink:

----------

